# My bf is sick again...



## Maja (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm worrying sick right now.

He was really sick throughout our whole vacation. We slept on the deck while travelling there and he had strong wind blowing at his head for the whole night. After we got off the ship he started feeling all weak and dizzy, had tingly feeling all over his arms and face and he felt a slight chest pain. Naturally, we went to the doctors there but they couldn't find anything wrong with him; and they tested everything from his heart to blood to everything. He felt better after a few days, but whenever it got too hot or stuffy, he started feeling dizzy and weak again. We spent the majority of our vacation out of the sun and he was better.

When we came back, he went to his doctor and to a few specialists, but they also couldn't find anything wrong; and their final diagnosis was too much exposure to sun and wind. And the rest was psychological - panic attacks.

Well, yesterday we ate dinner around 9pm and we were really hungry, so we ate a lot. He started feeling sick, he threw up, felt better and fell asleep. Today he woke up and was sick all over again; also feeling really weak. He went back to his place and slept all day, but hasn't felt better.

He's going to the doctor's again tomorrow...

I'm soo worried right now and I don't know what to do. I know I have to be strong for him, but we just finished talking over the phone and I'm crying my eyes out. It's so hard being strong when you're scared to death. I realize he's probably sick just because he ate pretty heavy food late at night, and he has quite a sensitive stomach (got this from his mom); but I just feel so helpless. And it's been a really tough month and I just had to share........

Anyways, thanks for reading; I really just need some support.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 16, 2006)

hey maja! i don't know what else to tell you but i hope you and especially your bf feel better. his body is probably having a hard time coping with travelling on water and being under the sun all day.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Maychi, Sorry to hear that your bf has been ill and i know that you must be worried and stressed. Try to be rest assured that the Dr's will do tests and try to find out what is wrong.Sunstroke can make a person really ill (i've had it myself) and the affects can last a few days and even up to a week. I am sure your bf will make a good recovery,but sleeping with the cold sea wind howling at his head would make anyone feel ill.I hope he feel better soon and you do too.Please let us know how he got on at the Dr's.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm sorry Maja! I hope your b/f feels better soon!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that sweetie! I hope Matej feels better soon! I know how hard it is to be the strong one at a time when even you feel weak! We're here for you whenever you need us sweetie!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I hope your b/f feels better soon!!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 17, 2006)

Hope he feels better soon! Keep us posted on what the doctor says.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 17, 2006)

I am sorry Maja. I hope that Matej feels better soon. He should definitely take it easy and you too should take care of yourself. I know that you are worried but you can also get sick if you stress.

:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 17, 2006)

awww, i am so sorry he's sick again



i'm sure everything will be fine. just give it time



be strong for him because that's what he needs now! i hope matej feels better soon. keep us posted


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm sorry your boyfriend is sick, Maja!



I know its hard to be strong when you are worried and don't know what is wrong with him! I hope he feels better soon though and I hope you do too!! Let us know if anything changes!


----------



## Zoey (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh hun,this is just awful, I hope Matej feels better soon! Please let me know if there is anything I can do for the 2 of you!

You know you can call or MSN me anytime! *hugs*


----------



## Maja (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks girls. He just went to see his doctor, so I'm waiting for his call....


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 17, 2006)

I hope your boyfriend feels better soon and they find out what is wrong.

Take care of yourself *Maja*


----------



## Maja (Aug 17, 2006)

Just found out the results. He's physically fine, but is suffering from anxiety, most likely caused by having to deal with lots of illness in his family in the past year.

I'm still not sure what all this means.. I've just been reading about anxiety, and it sounds serious...I just feel so confused right now.


----------



## Midgard (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm sorry! I hope he (and also you) will feel better soon!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 17, 2006)

I hope your bf will be healthy and free from feeling sick soon. If i were in your position i must be worry sick too. But remember to take care of yourself as well.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Just found out the results. He's physically fine, but is suffering from anxiety, most likely caused by having to deal with lots of illness in his family in the past year.
I'm still not sure what all this means.. I've just been reading about anxiety, and it sounds serious...I just feel so confused right now.

i'm glad it's nothing physically wrong, but anxiety is still tough. maybe if you 2 go out and do things to get his mind off of everything, it'll lessen the anxiety, as oppose to sit home and do nothing. you know what i mean?
keep us posted!


----------



## beautynista (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Just found out the results. He's physically fine, but is suffering from anxiety, most likely caused by having to deal with lots of illness in his family in the past year.
I'm still not sure what all this means.. I've just been reading about anxiety, and it sounds serious...I just feel so confused right now.

Hi Maja, how you doing?




I'm really sorry to hear bout this and I hope your bf feels better. Just to let you know, i've experienced VERY similar symptoms for about a year and i was worried sick. I was checked for everything and the doctors kept telling me that i'm ok. I always felt nauseous, i;d get palpitations...dizziness....etc Even if i'm having a good time, i'd experience those symptoms and id always feel them after a meal or at night when i'm trying to sleep. After all the worry, i found out it was anxiety/stress - i was suffering from a few losses that year, and it was also my last year at school so i was costantly stressed out. I was always confused cuz as i mentioned, i'd get those symptoms even if i'm having a good time...but that's just the surface, when i'm worried and thinking too much, i get those symptoms.

Anyway, just want to assure you that everything will be ok and that its just a passing phase hopefully


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't have much ideas in dealing with anxiety, but I think he really needs you by his side at this very moment. Try accompanying him to do some outdoor activities rather than just staying home. And, I found you this site that might help:-

http://www.csulb.edu/~tstevens/anxiety.htm

Hopefully he can get over this soon...


----------



## Andi (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, Maja. Above all he is a lucky guy to have such a caring gf on his side!!! Do some reading/researchin on anxiety but donÂ´t get too stressed. You donÂ´t know how serious it is, and there are great meds for anxiety. Or it might just be a really rough phase for him and he might needs meds only temporarily. Most important for him-youÂ´re with him. That will help him a great deal.

Try not to worry too much, I know thatÂ´s easy to say (since I was in the same position when I found out my bf has diabetes)...but youÂ´ll grow into this as time passes and can support him


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 21, 2006)

updates? i hope he's okay.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow! I definitely know how anxiety feels! Jennifer had an excellent idea earlier about trying to go out often to take his mind off of things. How is he doing now? I hope better!


----------



## ivette (Aug 21, 2006)

i'm sorry abt your bf. hope he gets better soon


----------



## Maja (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you all for all your concern.



I haven't been online much spending all my time with him.

He's doing better throughout the day, but still has negative thoughts in the morning when he wakes up. We went to the doctor's again today for some more tests; for which he'll get the results tomorrow.

We've been doing all sorts of things and going out in the past few days; and as long as he's busy and not thinking about things, he's almost fine.

We'll see what the doctor will say tomorrow and then we'll take it from there.

I wish he could just wake up and snap out of it. This is sometimes too exhausting for everyone...


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Thank you all for all your concern.



I haven't been online much spending all my time with him. 
He's doing better throughout the day, but still has negative thoughts in the morning when he wakes up. We went to the doctor's again today for some more tests; for which he'll get the results tomorrow.

We've been doing all sorts of things and going out in the past few days; and as long as he's busy and not thinking about things, he's almost fine.

We'll see what the doctor will say tomorrow and then we'll take it from there.

I wish he could just wake up and snap out of it. This is sometimes too exhausting for everyone...

i'm glad he's doing a little better. it'll take time and it'll be gradual, but i'm sure he'll be 100% fine soon



let us know the results, please. good luck!


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2006)

I've following this thread and offer my best wishes for good health for your boyfriend Maja! I hope there is something out there that can alleviate his difficulties.


----------



## Maja (Aug 22, 2006)

Got the results of the tests: He's physically in perfect shape. So, his condition is purely psychosomatic. He needs to starts seeing a psychiatrist, taking it easy, keeping himself busy, and he needs to find a way to relax and calm himself.

And hopefully, he'll be feeling better shortly.....


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 22, 2006)

Best of luck to you and Matej! I know how hard it can be! He should feel a lot better once she starts seeing a psychiatrist. Keep us informed as you can sweetie!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Got the results of the tests: He's physically in perfect shape. So, his condition is purely psychosomatic. He needs to starts seeing a psychiatrist, taking it easy, keeping himself busy, and he needs to find a way to relax and calm himself. 
And hopefully, he'll be feeling better shortly.....

good luck to both of you



he'll be fine really soon!


----------

